# Investor lawsuit



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Source: https://finance.yahoo.com/news/shareholder-alert-pomerantz-law-firm-013500886.html

_On August 16, 2021, media outlets reported that the U.S. government has opened a formal investigation into Tesla's Autopilot partially automated driving system after a series of collisions with parked emergency vehicles. The scope of the investigation includes 765,000 vehicles, or nearly every vehicle that Tesla has sold in the U.S. since the start of the 2014 model year._​​_On this news, Tesla's stock price fell $31.00 per share, or 4.32%, to close at $686.17 on August 16, 2021._​​Sorry, I'm having trouble with web editor. Regardless, this lawsuit seems extremely silly. It sounds like what is called a 'slap suit' designed to 'punish' the defendant versus any sort of redress from intended harm.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Unless I woke up on the wrong planet today, there is STILL a human driver. 100% of the responsibility belongs to the human, AP/EAP/FSD are merely human assist devices - they are NOT autonomous. Humans should already know to slow down and give extra room when near emergency vehicles.


----------

